# Annual Salary Question



## darkbeatz (20 Oct 2012)

Hi There

If my take home pay is 1800 a month, what is my annual salary including tax etc?

Thanks


----------



## burmo (20 Oct 2012)

I make that to be 25.5k with just standard tax credits.


----------



## vandriver (20 Oct 2012)

What does your payslip say?


----------



## darkbeatz (21 Oct 2012)

its a hypothetical question i havent got one yet


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Oct 2012)

You can use www.taxcalc.eu to answer these questions.

Most people ask it the other way around. If my salary is €25,500 what will my net pay be? 

If your employer has offered you a net pay, make sure that you are getting payslips which show correct gross pay and payments over to the revenue.

Brendan


----------



## deadlyduck (21 Oct 2012)

My Excel spreadsheet at taxcalc.eu/monthlyss has a 'net-to-gross' calculator for this type of query. 
The net-to-gross calculator is on the 'Other tools' worksheet.

For a single person with totally standard tax credits a monthly net of €1800 equates to an annual gross of €25151


----------

